# Jefferson street pier



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

We got to the Jefferson st pier about 8 am fished and fished from the pier for 2 hours the three of us caught about 6 or 7 specks each I'd say there were about 5 keepers, we used 1/2 oz red head jigs and gulps pretty much what ever you'd throw out then around 9:45 the bite slowed before we left we saw huge schools of specks moving in to feed near shore.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Which pier? The 1 all the way down....in the hood? I've thought about going there, but something in my head told me not to. There's a pier at Lincoln Park, but anything to do with a "Lincoln Park" is somewhat notorious.


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah you have to drive through the hood just make sure you lock you doors Its not so bad when you get out there though, especially if the bite is on.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Do ya' fish there at night? I've heard that ain't no place for a white guy to be.....at night. Couple buds of mine are NN cops and they said this.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

wannabeangler said:


> Do ya' fish there at night? I've heard that ain't no place for a white guy to be.....at night. Couple buds of mine are NN cops and they said this.


If you want the hard way to find some "lead", that's the place to go. Too bad that fishy water is so close to some really narly Hood territory. I worked that area as a PO and that Chesapeake St....to 16th, over the bridge...it's like two different worlds.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

ive been fishing at that free pier next to the MMBT off jefferson at night and there has been plenty of action the fish just dont want to eat. weve been seeing big schools of drum and trout up to 40 fish per school. they are really spooked tho and wont hit too much of anything. did hook up on a nice fish on a red headed white mirrolure but it got off, pretty sure it was a big trout


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah I have fished there at night but only a couple of times, everybody on the pier is polite it's really just the drive to and fro. There's alot of police in the area so that's comforting. Really just fish during the day though. Yesterday we spoke to a cop as we were leaving and he was telling us about those merchant ships on the inlet side of mmbt, by the docks (big stripers).


----------

